# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > थायराइड >  थायराइड महत्वपूर्ण परीक्षण..

## Apurv Sharma

*थायराइड हमारे शरीर का महत्वपूर्ण ग्लैंड होता है।* *"थायराइड ग्रंथि गले की निचले हिस्से में होती है।**जो शरीर के मेटाबॉलिज्म को नियंत्रित करती है। शरीर में ऊर्जा, शरीर में अन्य हार्मोन्स व विटामिन के प्रयोग में थायराइड हार्मोन्स की महत्त्*वपूर्ण भूमिका होती है।"
**अगर थायराइड ग्रंथि ज्यादा मात्रा में थायराइड हार्मोन का निर्माण करने लगती है तो इसे हाइपरथायराइडिज्म कहते हैं। इसके विपिरीत अगर थायराइड हार्मोन की निर्मोण कम होता है तो इसे हाइपोथायराइडिज्म कहते हैं। 
*थाइरोइड जांचने के लिए कई प्रकार के टेस्ट क द्वारा लगाया जा सकता है जो की इस प्रकार है ,....

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*थायराइड परीक्षण :-
अगर आप को थायराइड का पता लगाना है तो आप को  शारीरिक जांच के अलावा कुछ अन्य टेस्ट करवाया जाता है। आये जानिए क्या है वे टेस्ट-*


*थायराइड स्टीम्यूलेटिंग हार्मोंन( टीसीएच) :-*
ज्यादत्तर मामलों में टीसीएच टेस्ट के जरिए थायराइड का पता लगाया जाता है। अगर रोगी के रक्त में थायराइड हार्मोन की मात्रा ज्यादा है तो  वह हाइपरथायराइडिज्म में ग्रस्त है और रोगी की टीसीएच कम है।  इसके विपरीत अगर रोगी के रक्त में थायराइड हार्मोन की मात्रा कम है तो रोगी हाइपोथायराइडिज्म का शिकार है और उसका टीसीएच अधिक है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*टी4 :-
*
T4 थायराइड हार्मोंन्स  में से एक है। उच्च टी4 हाइपरथायरडिज्म की ओर संकेत करता है और निम्न टी4 हाइपोथायराइडिज्म को दर्शाता है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*कुछ अन्य टेस्ट :-

**ट्राईओडोथायरीन (टी3) -*
टी3 भी शरीर में पाए जाने वाले थायराइड हार्मोंन्स में से एक है। रोगी में टी3 की बढ़ी हुई मात्रा हायपरथायराइडिज्म की ओर इशारा करती है वहीं टी3 की कम मात्रा हाइपोथायरराइडिज्   को बताता है।

*टीएसआई -*
यह रोग प्रतिकारक ग्रेव्स रोग में पाया जाता है। 

*एंटीथायराइड एंटीबॉडी -*
यह एक घातकरोग है, जो की  प्रतिकारक ग्रेव्स रोग व हाशीमोटोज में पाया जाता है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*अत्याधुनिक टेस्ट :-

**न्यूक्लिअर थायराइड स्कैन -*
ये एक अत्याधुनिक जाँच का तरीका है , जो की आज कल कई परकार के रोगों क जाँच में इस्तेमाल हो रहा है | इस जांच के दौरान रेडियोएक्टिव आयोडीन की थोड़ी सी मात्रा रक्त में पहुंचाया जाता है, जो पूरे शरीर में पहुंचता है। थायराइड स्कैन के जरिए थायराइड ग्रंथि के आकार व स्थान का पता लगाया जाता है। इसमें यह पता लगाया जा सकता है कि रोगी को हाइपरथायराइ है या हाइपोथायराइड। ध्यान रहें जब गर्भावस्था के दौरान यह जांच नहीं कराई जा सकती है।

*थायराइड अल्ट्रासाउंड -*
ये भी जाँच का अत्याधुनिक तरीका है, जो आज कल काफी चलन में है | और थायराइड अल्ट्रासाउंड की मदद से थायराइड ग्रंथि में नोड्यूल्स के आकार, संख्या व प्रकार का पता लगाया जा सकता है। इस परीक्षण के जरिए बढ़ी हुई पैराथायराइड ग्रंथि व थायराइड ग्रंथि के पास लिंफ नोड्स की पहचान की जा सकती है।

----------

